

Finally, an alernative to WireShark on OSX - beagledude
http://www.tastycocoabytes.com/cpa/

======
Maven911
why is an alternative even needed in the first place ?

~~~
hannibalhorn
Last time I used it, Wireshark required X11 and had a typical ugly X11 GUI ..
I'm sure lots of Mac users would love a polished interface designed for the
Mac. That said, this doesn't look like it has near the same functionality yet,
and it would take a long time to duplicate all of it.

